# Free Pond Fishing Bluegill Overrun!



## dip1 (May 23, 2010)

Live in Ashtabula and overrun with Bluegill!! Anyone want to fish them out? There are some whoppers in there! I have some stripers and largemouth but you cant take them. Maybe PM me?


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Can't believe this has been on here for 10 minutes and you don't already have 200 replies!!!(If you were a little closer, I'd be all over this offer!)


----------



## dip1 (May 23, 2010)

Lost most of my Bass in the winter. It froze over and my pump quit so no water movement=dead fish. The pond has never been fished in for 10 years.


----------



## nick99 (Mar 8, 2010)

Sent you a pm with my phone number give me a call


----------



## Stuhly (Jul 6, 2009)

wish you where closer. thats over an hour drive for me


----------



## barf (May 10, 2009)

wow really .....dont get an offer like that every day ...that would be perfect for the person that wants to teach theyre kids to fish ..or any true sunfish lover....would love to help out (but I think you will be alright)

wouldnt hurt my fealings to let someone less fotunate get a hold of them 

I would like to take the time to say thanx for putting that on ogf.....


----------



## dip1 (May 23, 2010)

I have so many in there my pond is muddy! Earlier this year after the thaw I counted over 100 in one small 5 by 5 foot spot. Pond is about 100 feet round so not the biggest but it does have a dock! I just put in 20 large mouth in a couple weeks ago. Some stripers made it through the winter and they are quite large. I have 2 people coming today so far. Thanks everybody!


----------



## Carly08 (Mar 12, 2010)

Had a very fun day fishing the pond.


----------



## barf (May 10, 2009)

all I can say is WOW ......
plenty of cleaning tonight......


----------



## Poohflinger (Feb 2, 2010)

All i can say is...gooo perry panthers!!!


----------



## The Zodiac (Apr 10, 2010)

Those are serious bull 'Gills. Way to go.


----------



## nick99 (Mar 8, 2010)

me and my girl friend carly08 caught 5 stripers got one on a ultra light and a xrap the rest on bober and worm then we caught 49 blugills that were all very nice i will have a total lenght tomrrow of biggest fish. dip1 is a very nice guy thanks for letting us come up.


----------



## GhostX (May 24, 2010)

Thanks for posting, but you're WAYY too far for me.


----------



## vjones (May 24, 2010)

Would love to bring the wife and kids out, we live in Ashtabula! Where are you located? I tried to PM you but it would not send because I just joined Thank You


----------



## vjones (May 24, 2010)

Wish more people would let you fish there ponds!


----------



## vjones (May 24, 2010)

Can you respond back at [email protected]. Thanks


----------



## DonVittorio (Apr 1, 2008)

PM sent***************


----------



## MrsJones (May 25, 2010)

We have one pond we go to at a friends house but have fished most of them out for him we would love to come help you out! Please get a hold of us asap! Would love to come tomorrow [email protected] is my email


----------



## Sundance (Apr 15, 2004)

one cure for too many bluegills is to stock some channel cats.

the bigger ones can help thin the population.

Don.


----------



## MrsJones (May 25, 2010)

---let us know if we can come please


----------



## MrsJones (May 25, 2010)

please contact me at [email protected]


----------



## MrsJones (May 25, 2010)

Hope you are still letting people come out


----------



## MrsJones (May 25, 2010)

la la la it said to post 5 times inorder to send u a pm


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

I think after seeing those pics you'll be getting quite a few PM's lol. Very nice gills.


----------



## dip1 (May 23, 2010)

Wow what a response! Nick and Carly were great! Was really nice to have you over. I am waiting a few days and seeing how many I have in there. I feed them pellet food and there are still quite a bit. Probably best bet is someone coming over in the evening. Its gonna be hard to nail me down this coming holiday weekend. I would just let anyone come over during the day but its my water supply and behind a fence. I am checking PM's now!

Thanks!

Darrell


----------



## Woolybugger (May 26, 2010)

I would love the chance to get my 6 year old daughter out there to catch some gills if you still are allowing folks to fish. I'll try to catch you online to send a PM.


----------



## Lunker_Hunter (May 16, 2010)

I'm definitely interested. Lemme know if you're still "accepting applications"


----------



## Thrash44047 (Oct 10, 2008)

Same here, Id love to take the lil ones (7 and 10) out for some good gill fishin'.


----------



## timbob (Jun 19, 2009)

just wondering if u still needed any help with the bluegill problem i would love to help ahhhh the tast of fresh blues


----------



## barf (May 10, 2009)

I have never seen a post attract new members like this thread


----------



## The Zodiac (Apr 10, 2010)

barf said:


> I have never seen a post attract new members like this thread


lol You said it dude. Hell if I had wheels, I would of been up there, it wouldn't be that far from me.


----------



## jcustunner24 (Aug 20, 2007)

barf said:


> I have never seen a post attract new members like this thread


I was thinking the same thing. Over 1600 views already. I wish I had a bluegill problem.


----------



## blackveddr (May 26, 2010)

I have a 5 year old who want to come.


----------



## blackveddr (May 26, 2010)

I also have a 6 year old that wants to come.


----------



## blackveddr (May 26, 2010)

I just signed up yesterday, and now I have to post 5 times. I'm sorry about the extra posts, but I really want to bring my kids out. I have some other friends in Jefferson, so I'm sure you aren't too far from them.


----------



## blackveddr (May 26, 2010)

I wonder why the forums make you post 5 times to send a PM.???


----------



## blackveddr (May 26, 2010)

I look forward to being able to PM you about this. I have a little nephew who is 7 who wants in on this as well. That makes 3 kids... 5,6,7.


----------



## mao10 (Apr 23, 2009)

jcustunner24 said:


> I was thinking the same thing. Over 1600 views already. I wish I had a bluegill problem.


I was thinking the same thing a few days ago but I didn't want to be the first one to say it. Apparently it takes an invite to fish a bluegill infested pond to motivate all the lurkers to finally join.


----------



## Guitar Man (Feb 19, 2010)

wow large gills ,! Those will be sweeet eating


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Might want to weed out the serious with say a $5/head ticket. That would help buy some fish pellets to continue to feed the "survivors". This is the most unselfish offer I've ever seen here-or anywhere-but a potential "steamroller"! Very commendible!


----------



## barf (May 10, 2009)

c. j. stone said:


> Might want to weed out the serious with say a $5/head ticket. That would help buy some fish pellets to continue to feed the "survivors". This is the most unselfish offer I've ever seen here-or anywhere-but a potential "steamroller"! Very commendible!


I would have to agree ,ive paid more and got skunked....but it was bass lakes and they gave me some hamburge or something (long time ago)

no im just kidding ....nothing like two birds....they need fish..you need fish gone ....problem solved.......

now your next ogf problem may not be as simple...but I would bet someone will try to help just the same................(well maybe not just the same)but maybe none the less(ok maybe not none the less)alright im getting tired....what im trying to say is that OGF is a pretty good community and are willing to help..............


----------



## barf (May 10, 2009)

mao10 said:


> I was thinking the same thing a few days ago but I didn't want to be the first one to say it. Apparently it takes an invite to fish a bluegill infested pond to motivate all the lurkers to finally join.


puts a little perspective on giving up your spots

you know Ill say it as I see it ..good or bad..hhhhhhh


----------



## Bass n' Fool (Apr 12, 2004)

I just want to say how awesome it is that you opened your pond up to people like this. Class act man.


----------



## WISH IT WAS YOU (Jul 25, 2006)

this is crazy and man those sure are some nice gills and amazing looking strippers nice job man


----------



## will227 (May 31, 2007)

let me know if you have a deer "problem" this fall. I would be happy to help thin the herd. Will


----------



## Eliminator (Aug 26, 2006)

I'm trying to imagine fishing a 100' diameter pond, you would have to take a little off the cast to keep your bait in the water, do those fish follow you around the bank looking for pellets? A couple snapping turtles would get fat in there for sure.
Oh yea there was thread awhile back about a guy trying to charge something like $50.00 an hr. to catch gills and not even be able to keep them! Deer problem I like that!


----------



## Pastor Angler (May 19, 2010)

I would love to help you out with the Bluegills. I am a Pastor of a church here in Massillon and would love to bring a group of young men ages 11-13 to fish for some gills. 

Some of these boys dont have anyone to take them fishing and love to fish. I cant fit them all in my boat and it is getting difficult to find time to take them all out during the week. 

Let me know if the offer is still available.


----------



## dip1 (May 23, 2010)

will227 said:


> let me know if you have a deer "problem" this fall. I would be happy to help thin the herd. Will


I have some of those too and turkeys! Thanks for all the kinds words everyone! Still have plenty of big ones in there. I would rather just have adults fish the pond. I have a few dogs and they roam in the back yard where the pond is located. Maybe next week we can try again. Guaranteed not to get :S


----------



## MrsJones (May 25, 2010)

Hey me and Mr. Jones are still interested in helping with the blue gills we have our teenage boy that we would like to bring with us please let us know thanks MrsJones


----------

